# Selling a house with acceptable levels of Pyrite



## gh0676 (5 Jun 2012)

Hello,

I am looking to upgrade house and move to a new area. My current house was built by builder whom had houses tested positive for Pyrite in other Estates. In my large Estate, I have heard rumours of a couple of houses having Pyrite but nothing definite.  

We have no signs of Pyrite in the house but had one minor external crack going down the back of the house. As our 10 year Premier bond structural guarantee is up next year we decided to be safe rather than sorry and  get the house tested for Pyrite.  

The limit for being declared Pyrite free is <1% soon to be reduced to 0.6%, our test came back as having 0.3% Pyrite in 5% of the foundation tested. Therefore we were declared Pyrite free as 0.3% is seen as an acceptable level of pyrite naturally occuring

As the house has been certified as Pyrite free I was *not* going to include this in any adds when selling the house, however the structural engineer suggested I should.  I don't want to be drawing attention to something that isn't there. If somebody specifically asks in relation to Pyrite I can give them the report showing the test results.
Can anybody advise where I stand in relation to this?


----------



## Knuttell (5 Jun 2012)

gh0676 said:


> The limit for being declared Pyrite free is <1% soon to be reduced to 0.6%, our test came back as having 0.3% Pyrite in 5% of the foundation tested. *Therefore we were declared Pyrite free*



Its a non issue,if say i was selling a house I would not include that the house is subsidence free and within acceptable range for radon gases etc,it would just seem strange and potential purchasers would immediately assume that there was something amiss (even though there patently is not)

As for the Structural engineer,what is he trying to achieve?The house has got the all clear leave it at that!

Count your self lucky,stick her up for sale and off you go.


----------



## 22+allin (2 Jul 2012)

Anyone know who to get to test for Pryite and how much does test cost? (North Co Dublin)


----------



## 22+allin (15 Jul 2012)

Still looking for someone to test my house for Pyrite and for to know how much it would cost. any suggestions Pat (north County Dublin)


----------



## 22+allin (15 Jul 2012)

gh0676 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking to upgrade house and move to a new area. My current house was built by builder whom had houses tested positive for Pyrite in other Estates. In my large Estate, I have heard rumours of a couple of houses having Pyrite but nothing definite.
> 
> ...


Who did you get to do the pyrite test ?


----------



## mrblues (15 Jul 2012)

22+allin said:


> Still looking for someone to test my house for Pyrite and for to know how much it would cost. any suggestions Pat (north County Dublin)



Ground Investigations Ireland do it - http://gii.ie/

Last price I heard was a fried in North County Dublin, circa €2,250 for what was required for a claim by the insurance company but if you search this site you'll see that people have paid much larger sums depending on situation.


----------



## 22+allin (26 Jul 2012)

Thanks mrblues I have contacted them today i will report back Pat


----------

